# "Hublot haters have it wrong" article?



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

Hublot haters have it wrong

Now just leaving the hate aside - I also don't like the, ah, image that the watches evoke, either. This did however make me think of their style experiments in a somewhat better light (if you believe everything in the article). To be honest, some of the experiments don't even look that bad - the osmium and the tweed ones, for instance. Unconventional, yes but not necessarily worse than 'jewelry' experiments of more respected brands, once you know how much work went into that (but one might have to get past the notion that they look cheap).









Anyhow, aside from overpriced and blingy models, as well as the refusal to align the screws around the 'porthole' (which must be an OCD-triggering provocative design choice, really), what would be the reasons they are looked down upon? 
I just discovered that a Classic fusion titanium blue can be had with 38mm and looks like a rather nice piece (no more blingy than a comparable Ulysse Nardin, for example). There's also 8-day power reserve ones with a modern-looking mechanism on the back. So if I wanted a 'manly macho' watch and didn't have resources for an AP RO, why would this not be okay?

Is there anything that they're particularly terrible at? False claims of in-house? Poor finish? Bad service? Or is it only a classic case of 'Louis Vuitton'? I'm really just interested to know, i.e. these aren't leading questions for bashing.
The finish interests me in particular. How would they compare to watches in the 'up to 10k' segment (grey market and 2nd hand pricing)? I'm afraid to mention Grand Seiko as a comparison, because the thread would probably implode with hate, but at least, I dunno, comparing to Panerai, UN, JLC, Rolex, Omega?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The Classic Fusion really is a nice piece. I tried their Berluti leather dial/strap version recently and loved it.

There really is nothing wrong with the quality or service from Hublot. The two main reasons for the hate are:
- the look of a large number of their watches. The Big Bang line is full of oversized, gaudy, ugly pieces. There's no getting away from that. They aren't for the typical members here, but they are popular somewhere. Unfortunately, this has become the immediate image that comes to mind when someone says Hublot, and therefore people have a stigma about wearing (or even looking at) some of their less extreme styled watches.
- the price is more than they are probably worth. That's up to the individual to decide. I know they are a lot better made than a lot of watches under $1k, so anyone suggesting they are junk probably hasn't bothered to go and try them out. They aren't the only offenders here though.

Would I happily own a Hublot? Yes. Would I pay full retail price for one? Probably not.


Any thread about Hublot is going to bring out the haters, and there is plenty of ammunition out there. It would be interesting to hear how many people who hate the brand due to the Bing Bang type styling have also held a 42mm or 38mm Classic Fusion and put it on their wrist.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

I can't see how any watch company that uses mugging a pensioner as a positive way to promote its watches is anything other than a disgrace.

Whilst Bernie Eccleston sent the photo to Hublot and agreed to the advert it's extremely bad taste. Further it promotes the idea that if you can't afford a Hublot then it's ok to steal one (and use a bit of violence in the process)

Presumably if somebody broke in to the Hublot Boutique, stole a heap of watches and got caught Hublot would sieze the moment and instantly make them their brand ambassador!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ so you decided not to read the part of the advert that says "Hublot condemns all forms of violence and racism" and instead decide to assume that Hublot condones all forms of violence and racism?


I agree, it's a pretty bad advertisement, and one I had forgotten about.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ so you decided not to read the part of the advert that says "Hublot condemns all forms of violence and racism" and instead decide to assume that Hublot condones all forms of violence and racism?
> 
> I agree, it's a pretty bad advertisement, and one I had forgotten about.


Yep, I read it, but by using it the complete sentence should read "Hublot condemns all forms of violence and racism...but it's a pretty good marketing tool"

Would you feel differently if Durex used a rape victim that had not got pregnant because the rapist used a Durex but added in small print "Durex condemns all forms of sexual violence against women"

I can't see any difference whatsoever


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I see a pretty big difference. 

Shades of grey, perhaps, but extremely different shades. 

I would suggest this line of discussion is not continued on the forum.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't go a bundle on their adverts either. But the OCD thing about the screw heads is funny
Anybody celebrating their "OCD" (it's not really OCD) that loudly and aggressively on the Internet deserves to be triggered.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

publandlord said:


> But the OCD thing about the screw heads is funny
> Anybody celebrating their "OCD" (it's not really OCD) that loudly and aggressively on the Internet deserves to be triggered.


Agree with both parts of this. 
1. It's not OCD
2. It's not a badge of honour


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

I think they have some good-looking pieces, and from what I've read on WUS quality is good. My only qualm is quite a lot of the pieces do look as if they've been too heavily influenced by the AP RO - I'd rather see a bit more originality. I'd still probably wear one of those pieces, mind.


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes, the haters have it wrong. It's a very well respected brand in the real world, with styling outside the box making it desirable for those not looking for yet another watch that looks the same as all the rest. Often the hate of brands amounts to truly bizarre bias. 

It gets exhausting sometimes, hearing such foolery that where a watch is marketed is a strike against it. "Oh, I saw it in a Duty Free magazine on a flight to Europe, so it's a garbage brand." Or, "Geez did you see who wears these? I don't want one now!" Or there's always, "These are tooooo big! Or too stylized or not conservative enough or whatever." These are hardly rational or substantive reasons. 

Hublot is ranked along with 63 other exclusive brands (including "fashion" brands often bashed as having no value) as having achieved the status of Fine Watchmaking in accordance with a range of measured evaluations, and, while one may not agree with what may amount to so-called marketing, I find it truly odd when people heap praise on one brand, for what boils down to marketing, yet want to say "marketing is all illusion" about another similarly praised (in the marketplace) brand. 

Is it overpriced? What high end watch is NOT overpriced??? A fifty thousand dollar Rolex is hardly reasonably priced. I dare say a 2.6 million dollar Patek, even if it did take 100,000 hours to make, is not fairly or accurately priced. I doubt anyone made $2,600 per hour to make it. None of these watches cost what is charged, obviously, to make, so it's again silliness to isolate one brand as overpriced, yet give a pass to all other brands at similar or even higher price points. It's just weird, using arguments that apply, virtually across the board, to single out one or a few brands as having offended with such practices. 

In that sphere of luxury, it's really splitting hairs to try to find fault with any superlative brand, and basically comes down to preference and personal opinion. Brands may get bashed in watch circles, but that's not worrying the brands. Clearly there is a market for Hublot and those buying the brand aren't complaining. 

The hate is not justified and the usual applies -- don't like it, don't buy it, but respect another's choice to do so.


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

publandlord said:


> I don't go a bundle on their adverts either. But the OCD thing about the screw heads is funny
> Anybody celebrating their "OCD" (it's not really OCD) that loudly and aggressively on the Internet deserves to be triggered.


Yeah, though to be clear, I wasn't dissing anyone - it actually does bother me, like those pictures of things that don't quite fit (google "ocd triggering pictures" or similar). I meant that I can't believe it's not a design choice.

Hm. So far, so good.
But from the point of view of the bang you get for your buck (disregarding MSRP): since they seem to be in the same playing field as Rolex/Omega let's say, is there a significant negative difference? Or are they actually comparable, and would be one step under JLC? Are there any indications that their finish is closer to, let's say, lower end Maurice Lacroix/Baume Mercier?..

Maybe I should have a budget just for flipping watches through watchrecon, and try these things out, reselling them after a month. Now there's a novel idea, unless I get burned on a sale, heh.


----------



## larthurl (Jun 4, 2016)

So there is a major watch magazine that is running a trip to Switzerland next year. I am seriously thinking of going and Hublot is on the itinerary.
If I do go on the trip, it will be very interesting to see what they have to offer other than the cliche'd "large and ugly" models that everyone seems to hate.
I don't know too much about the brand, but the fact that they are being visited (along with Patek, JLC, Blanpain, UN) on the Haute Horology trip probably means something..


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe that's just the way it is ? Maybe Most WIS do not love Hublot for whatsoever reason. Indeed it is about Love and Hate when it comes to Hublot's bulkyness.


----------

